# Machrihanish and Machrihanish Dunes



## Captainron (Jul 27, 2012)

Had the pleasure of playing Machirihanish and Machrihanish Dunes last weekend. They take a bit of getting to but the trip is definitely worthwhile. 

I must say that I took a real shine to Machrihanish and I agree with several forumers here that this is one of the best courses in the land. The pro who is known locally as â€˜Smiling Kenâ€™ due to his â€˜sunnyâ€™ disposition and surly manner lived up to his moniker and made me feel less than welcome. I asked if there were any members going out that day and he said that there werenâ€™t any booked on. I just had to pay and hang around. I duly paid my Â£56 and was dismissed from the pro shop so that he could continue to watch the Open in his office. Luckily a local photographer was looking to get some shots of someone driving on the epic first hole for a local hotel website. I spent the next 15 minutes hitting balls on the best opening drive in golf which cheered me up no end. 

After 5 more minutes a group of lads turned up who get together every Friday night at around 5pm during the summer.  At this point I found out that playing with a member will only set you back Â£5! The pro had pretty much lied to me in order to get a full green fee. 

The course is magnificent and was in really good shape. The greens which had suffered earlier in the season were now immaculate. I am a massive fan of Cruden Bay because it requires imagination and the full array of shots as a true links demands. Added to this is the feeling of having fun whilst going about your business. Machrihanish is in the same and I would now class this as my favourite course to play. The usually fearsome wind was down to a light breeze which made for good scoring. Even in these benign conditions the course demands that you think your way around and the copious well placed bunkers gobble up any poorly thought out shot. 

So if you want a cheap round on one of the best courses, in great company be there at 4.30 on a Friday in summer and wait for Andy, Allan and the gang to rock up. They delight in signing visitors on so they can show off their magnificent course.

I was less impressed with the recently laid out Machrihaninsh Dunes. It was in poor shape compared with its neighbour and several tee boxes were closed and covered in shade cloth to encourage growth. The recent lack of rain had taken its toll and they were fighting to get them back into play. After playing and enjoying Machrihanishsâ€™ tight turf and its constant questioning, it seemed that Machrihanish Dunes was a bit of a try hard for me. It just never felt natural in any way. The fact that the 10[SUP]th[/SUP] was now the first told me that they hadnâ€™t really thought the whole thing through enough. Donâ€™t get me wrong, I still had a good time and there were a few strong holes to be found but on the whole I thought that the Dunes felt a bit â€˜forcedâ€™.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 27, 2012)

Captainron said:



Had the pleasure of playing Machirihanish and Machrihanish Dunes last weekend. They take a bit of getting to but the trip is definitely worthwhile. 

me up no end. 

After 5 more minutes a group of lads turned up who get together every Friday night at around 5pm during the summer.  At this point I found out that playing with a member will only set you back Â£5! The pro had pretty much lied to me in order to get a full green fee. 

thought out shot. 

So if you want a cheap round on one of the best courses, in great company be there at 4.30 on a Friday in summer and wait for Andy, Allan and the gang to rock up. They delight in signing visitors on so they can show off their magnificent course.

[SUP]th[/SUP]  bit â€˜forcedâ€™. 

Click to expand...

If you are a visitor, what wrong with paying the visitor green fee?

If you know a member or are invited by a member to get signed on, fair enough, but i don't think its on to ask a member to sign you on. I expect the club needs the green fees, what if everyone did that?

If some one approched me on the first tee to sign then on they would get a two word answer


----------



## Val (Jul 27, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			If you are a visitor, what wrong with paying the visitor green fee?

If you know a member or are invited by a member to get signed on, fair enough, but i don't think its on to ask a member to sign you on. I expect the club needs the green fees, what if everyone did that?

If some one approched me on the first tee to sign then on they would get a two word answer

Click to expand...

I agree and the second word would be off 

Surprised to hear about the Dunes condition, how were the greens and in particular the new laid ones?


----------



## Captainron (Jul 27, 2012)

I never asked to be signed on. I paid full price as expected. What put me off was the fact that the pro knew this bunch of lads was playing at 5 and also knew that they would sign me on. I was expecting to pay the full whack and it was worth it. The guys I played with wanted to sign me on as a guest. I don't rock up expecting a discount at all but I would have hoped the pro was more liberal with the truth. The guys bought me a few beers afterwards to make up for it though.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 27, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I agree and the second word would be off 

Surprised to hear about the Dunes condition, how were the greens and in particular the new laid ones?
		
Click to expand...

The greens nearer the coast were poor and extremely slow. I just never got a wow from Mach Dunes.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 27, 2012)

Captainron said:



			I never asked to be signed on. I paid full price as expected. What put me off was the fact that the pro knew this bunch of lads was playing at 5 and also knew that they would sign me on. I was expecting to pay the full whack and it was worth it. The guys I played with wanted to sign me on as a guest. I don't rock up expecting a discount at all but I would have hoped the pro was more liberal with the truth. The guys bought me a few beers afterwards to make up for it though.
		
Click to expand...

if you intended to pay the green fee why ask if there were any members playing?

you also state that anyone else turning up should turn up and get signed on by these guys.

Members guest rates are just that for members guests not visitors who want to play a course on the cheap. If i was a member here i would be unhappy that the club were losing greens fees in this way. most clubs of this type rely on visitor green fees to break even.

so what would you have done had the pro said theres a group going out in 10 mins, just waited and tried to get them to sign you on?


----------



## Captainron (Jul 27, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			if you intended to pay the green fee why ask if there were any members playing?

you also state that anyone else turning up should turn up and get signed on by these guys.

Members guest rates are just that for members guests not visitors who want to play a course on the cheap. If i was a member here i would be unhappy that the club were losing greens fees in this way. most clubs of this type rely on visitor green fees to break even.

so what would you have done had the pro said theres a group going out in 10 mins, just waited and tried to get them to sign you on?
		
Click to expand...

 I see how it reads and i sHould have been clearer. The pro insisted i pay there and then go outside and wait and see if anyone turned up. I always ask to play a new course with a member because they know where to go and usually make the round more enjoyable especially a links course where trouble can be found in unexpected places. I don't expect to be signed on and I don't mind paying to play especially when the course is magnificent.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 27, 2012)

Captainron said:



			I see how it reads and i sHould have been clearer. The pro insisted i pay there and then go outside and wait and see if anyone turned up. I always ask to play a new course with a member because they know where to go and usually make the round more enjoyable especially a links course where trouble can be found in unexpected places. I don't expect to be signed on and I don't mind paying to play especially when the course is magnificent.
		
Click to expand...

You will be paying full whack at Murcar then and just want some one to play with.

Why not hire a caddy they have them there, they could show you around the course no problem


----------



## thecraw (Jul 27, 2012)

*Firstly* I think your doing Ken Campbell a huge disservice. Ken has Machrihanish very close to his heart and has done the GM forum outings proud in the past. I think your being a tad unkind in your criticism.

*Secondly* PM Dodger as he says the Machrihanish greens are fooked and will never recover for 5 years! :rofl:

*Thirdly* I agree with you entirely about Machrihanish, its a wonderful golf course in a wonderful setting and requires a full artillery of shots. It's still my favourite course, not the best course but my favourite place to play golf. 

I am surprised by the Dunes as I thought that they really had turned the corner. If truth be told I think Machrihanish Dunes will ultimately be a stronger test of golf than its neighbour. The lay out and variety is absolutely superb. One thing I'm sure of is that they will continue to put it right until they get it right the staff and service at the Dunes is second to none.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 27, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			You will be paying full whack at Murcar then and just want some one to play with.

Why not hire a caddy they have them there, they could show you around the course no problem

Click to expand...

 pay full whack no problem. Caddies  don't cut it as you can't play against them.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



*Firstly* I think your doing Ken Campbell a huge disservice. Ken has Machrihanish very close to his heart and has done the GM forum outings proud in the past. I think your being a tad unkind in your criticism.

*Secondly* PM Dodger as he says the Machrihanish greens are fooked and will never recover for 5 years! :rofl:

*Thirdly* I agree with you entirely about Machrihanish, its a wonderful golf course in a wonderful setting and requires a full artillery of shots. It's still my favourite course, not the best course but my favourite place to play golf. 

I am surprised by the Dunes as I thought that they really had turned the corner. If truth be told I think Machrihanish Dunes will ultimately be a stronger test of golf than its neighbour. The lay out and variety is absolutely superb. One thing I'm sure of is that they will continue to put it right until they get it right the staff and service at the Dunes is second to none.
		
Click to expand...

 The staff were amazing at the Dunes. They spent half an hour just chatting with me about the course. The Marshall was a member at Machrihanish and I spoke to him about the difference in service provided at the two courses. He also had a poor opinion of Ken as he felt he was not a people person who would provide the type of warm welcome you would expect at a great course.  I only had a 5 minute interaction with him and the word of the members I was playing with. It was the only thing I would change about the whole experience.


----------



## Colin L (Jul 27, 2012)

I made a nostalgic return to Machrihanish in May - first time I had played it since I was a student - and hit the only decent weather for ages.   The greens weren't as bad as I had expected, having heard of the winter's problems, but certainly not good.  All on my own in the sunshine with my memories of games there with my father and brother, totally relaxed - played the best golf of the season so far!
It is an amazing course in a wonderful setting.  Some photos of the occasion at www.clamjamfrie.org.uk/machrihanish.html

The trip could not be complete without a game on Dunaverty in nearby Southend - indeed no-one should go that far without taking in this gem of a course.  Short but characterful.  Some photos of it at www.clamjamfrie.org.uk/dunaverty.html


----------



## Val (Jul 27, 2012)

Love Dunaverty, a must when heading to the area.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 28, 2012)

Very good to hear the greens have improved.

The shape of them back in May were without doubt the worst I and my group had seen at a golf course in our puffs so to hear they have apparently turned full circle is incredible......the fact they have makes me wonder why ours took so long to recover when it happened to us 20 years ago,I have my thoughts on why though.....

If we continue to hear more positive independent reviews on Machrahanish I think we may just make the trip again in May 2013 but it's a worry the Dunes has gone backwards as it looked in great nick back in May this year....just shows you how cruel Mother Nature can be as they have a top man in charge there.


----------



## fat-tiger (Jul 28, 2012)

now if you was on about the chef as machrihanish i could understand, abit abrupt when we was there and the pudding thing was very funny,i thought she was gonna call the police


----------



## Colin L (Jul 28, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			now if you was on about the chef as machrihanish i could understand, abit abrupt when we was there and the pudding thing was very funny,i thought she was gonna call the police
		
Click to expand...

Somewhere in there is a story waiting to be told in full


----------



## thecraw (Jul 28, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Very good to hear the greens have improved.

The shape of them back in May were without doubt the worst I and my group had seen at a golf course in our puffs so to hear they have apparently turned full circle is incredible......the fact they have makes me wonder why ours took so long to recover when it happened to us 20 years ago,I have my thoughts on why though.....

If we continue to hear more positive independent reviews on Machrahanish I think we may just make the trip again in May 2013 but it's a worry the Dunes has gone backwards as it looked in great nick back in May this year....just shows you how cruel Mother Nature can be as they have a top man in charge there.
		
Click to expand...

Having conversed with Keith (headie) at the Dunes he assures me that the course has never looked better Dodger. The new greens at the coast are still slightly slower but considering they were only laid this year I think that's understandable and acceptable.

The matting as was described by the OP was part of an overseeding programme. It'll be interesting to see what GM thought as Keith was out with the GM review team for the top 100 course rating this week.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 28, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			now if you was on about the chef as machrihanish i could understand, abit abrupt when we was there and the pudding thing was very funny,i thought she was gonna call the police
		
Click to expand...


She did and I managed to smooth it over, I told her you were Gazza's mate Chris 20 bellies!


----------

